# Partage calendrier Mac et PC via Google Agenda



## au.MAC (13 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Je désespère de pouvoir synchroniser mon calendrier (macbook pro OSX 10.9) avec mon assistante (PC avec lightning)
Lecture et modification des RDV.

Actuellement nous passons par google agenda, cependant l'ensemble des RDv se ,e synchronise pas correctement et en plus elle est obligé d'être connecté à mon compte google agenda.

Je n'arrive pas à partager mes calendriers.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2013)

au.MAC a dit:


> B cependant l'ensemble des RDv se ,e synchronise pas correctement .


où?
sur le PC?
sur le mac?


----------



## au.MAC (15 Novembre 2013)

Je souhaiterais que cela aille dans les 2 sens à savoir quand je prends un RDV avec mon IPHONE qu'il puisse se synchroniser sur mon mac et sur le PC de mon assistante.
Et qu'elle puisse me prendre de RDV directement.

Actuellement nous fonctionnons avec Google agenda, mais elle est obligée d'être connectée avec mon compte (il tourne en arrière boutique) parfois nous subissons des déconnexions et elle ne peut plus caler de RDV.

J'ai installer iCloud sur son PC avec un compte est-il possible de passer par là ???


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2013)

ce que tu ne dis toujours pas c'est où ca coince et quoi exactement
ici il y a AU MOINS six scenari
(mauvai sreport iphone à agenda, en ligne  mauvais report d'agenda à iphone , mauvais report entre agenda et outil calendrier local pc( si outil) etcetcetc


et du peu ce que tu dis ,on  on ne peut rien déduire

en passant icloud et google agenda , pas très copains

et si deconnexions ,quelque soit  machines ou outil calendrier utilisé ( ical , outil WINDOWS  de calendrier, la page agenda en ligne)  ca enclenche des retards de synchros ( ou pas de synchro completée)


----------



## au.MAC (10 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Ca coince dans thunderbird c'est à dire que parfois de son PC elle fixe en RDV sur mon agenda, et qu'il ne s'enregistre pas.

Si en plus google agenda se déconnecte et que je ne suis pas au bureau elle ne peur avoir accès à mon mot de passe donc elle ne peut plus prendre de rDV.

Y a-t-il un logiciel équivalent à Outlook avec possibilité de gérer les agenda de plusieurs personnes (chaque personnes ayant plusieurs agenda ex: RDV extérieur, réunion, administratif...) avec une bonne communication entre PC et AMC.

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (10 Décembre 2013)

peu probable qu'un logiciel change quoique ce soit

car  comme déjà dit , mais on complete
*icloud , calendrier et google agenda pas copain
* le plug lightning pas toujours efficace
*coupures de connexions

peut etre  commencer à envisager d'autres solutions, d'autres approches
( NON google - non icloud)

comme par exemple
 un autre calendrier en ligne à couches multiples et acces collaboratif

et changer de fournisseur internet ou faire examiner la ligne
car en contexte pro des coupures pareilles c'est genant


----------

